# Intel Core i7-4790 (Haswell Refresh)



## cadaveca (May 15, 2014)

Although not the unlocked chip most of us are waiting for, the Intel Core i7-4790 is the new kid on the block, sporting a fancy 4.0 GHz boost clock right out of the box. I put it through the paces to see what's what only to come to the same conclusions as most other sites. But here's my take on the Intel Core i7-4790 anyway.

*Show full review*


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Jun 12, 2014)

Please tell me that there's a Core i7 4790K review coming and Intel didn't just shaft you and only send a locked 4790. The exciting thing about Devil's Canyon is the better TIM and power delivery, neither of which are a big deal for locked chips. The additional overclocking potential is the big deal here and they sent you a locked chip? Am I going crazy?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 12, 2014)

Who said _Intel_ sent the 4790 to me? 

Other sites are posting reviews with ES chips, where I much prefer to not rush a review for hits, and wait for retail CPUs, myself. What if retails are different in binning and clock better, or worse?

I have no plans on doing a 4790K CPU review, although I will do an OC guide like I did with the 4770K once retail CPUs are available and I've spent some time testing a bunch of chips. Someone else will do a proper 4790K CPU review.

Also, if you look at the OP closely, you'll see this dated as May 15th.


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Jun 12, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Who said _Intel_ sent the 4790 to me?
> 
> Other sites are posting reviews with ES chips, where I much prefer to not rush a review for hits, and wait for retail CPUs, myself. What if retails are different in binning and clock better, or worse?
> 
> ...


Gotcha. I think everyone is definitely more interested in seeing how the new chips overclock so just an OC guide rather than a full review is perfect.


----------



## xorbe (Jun 13, 2014)

So, 4790 is 3.6/4.0 and  4790K is 4.0/4.4 then.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2014)

xorbe said:


> So, 4790 is 3.6/4.0 and  4790K is 4.0/4.4 then.


4790 yes and the DC is what they claim too


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2014)

WithoutWeakness said:


> Gotcha. I think everyone is definitely more interested in seeing how the new chips overclock so just an OC guide rather than a full review is perfect.


The only issue with that is that I need to get at least a few chips to test OC with, rather than just one, or what I'm reporting is only how my chips clock, not a general guide for what most users can expect. I should have that taken care of though, so I'm pretty eager to get to work on this. I still have that 3100 MHz Avexir memory kit too, hoping to push it a bit further, whereas with this 4790, even getting 3100 MHz was a bit difficult. Seems to me though that AMD GPUs are more friendly to BCLK OC than NVidia GPUs are.


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 16, 2014)

Other than a new name did they fix the thermals in this "Refresh" version or only doing so in the upcoming Devil's canyon ?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 16, 2014)

Doc41 said:


> Other than a new name did they fix the thermals in this "Refresh" version or only doing so in the upcoming Devil's canyon ?


From this CPU sample, things seem to be about the same as past chips. Which is to say that it's not an issue, unless overclocking. I can't comment on Devil's Canyon just yet.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 17, 2014)

So basically if you have a 2600/2700K there still isnt any point to upgrading?


----------



## dr.noob (Jun 26, 2014)

Of course not. Even the 2500k is a beast and these days we only get console ports to play so...You get the picture.


----------

